# neighborhood plowing flyer



## amcolandscaping (Dec 4, 2004)

I want to make a quick flyer to offer all my neighbors a special price for plowing with the effort to get most of the 10-15 homes in my neighborhood. Anybody have any ideas on how to make the flyer look. I want them to know that I live in the neighborhood and that's why they would get this deal. Any ideas would be great! 

Matt


----------



## JET enterprises (Aug 6, 2005)

i designed my own flyer and added a cool header.. here it is


----------



## greenpastureslc (Oct 3, 2005)

Try this link HERE there's one at the bottom of the page and another at the top of the next page. You can save the images to your computer and edit to fit your needs.


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

I jsut made this one yesterday to hang up on some bullitin boards but will also adjust it and maybe put some around the neighborhood. 

anyone feel free to use it also and jsut put your info in if you want....i got a little happy with some clipart!! opinions??


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

For neighbors I have found refrigerator magnets work real good. Most of them already know what I do for a living and having there neighbors phone # handy helps.


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

Dwan said:


> For neighbors I have found refrigerator magnets work real good. Most of them already know what I do for a living and having there neighbors phone # handy helps.


thanks for the idea!! how much does it cost to get magnets made up? as my flyer says i'm not looking to make a living out of it but i figure i have to go out and plow my drive and the parking lot at the hair/tanning salon we own so i might as well do a few drives while i'm out and make a few bucks. i'm not looking for a 8 hour job every 3 inch snowfall. I spend about an hour with travel time doing my own stuff. think it would be worth it to make magnets?


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

Any business supply store will sell blank magnets that are sticky on 1 side and magnetic on the other about the size of a business card. I put my business cards on them and hand them to the people I think will use them. Cost about .10 each or less.


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

thanks for the info....I might have to check into that!!


----------



## PlowerPower (Oct 19, 2005)

I've used vistaprint.com for b-cards, postcards, etc. Prices and product quality have been very good.


----------



## Mowerpan (Jan 31, 2005)

Donny O.... not that im an expert or anythign but any means, but I just think it sounds corny how you put just wanna make some extra cash ect. Makes you sound like a lowballer and people will think or hes just doin it for extra cash, 10 bucks will do. Ya see where I'm coming from? people dont read that long stuff. Keep it simple. Phone number, list services, name, ect.


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

Mowerpan said:


> Donny O.... not that im an expert or anythign but any means, but I just think it sounds corny how you put just wanna make some extra cash ect. Makes you sound like a lowballer and people will think or hes just doin it for extra cash, 10 bucks will do. Ya see where I'm coming from? people dont read that long stuff. Keep it simple. Phone number, list services, name, ect.


I appreciate the feed back. that is the stuff i'm looking for. thanks.


----------



## csatom (Oct 14, 2005)

Try the folks at DCP Print. You can find them easily by using Google search. I just got a thousand business card magnets that I was able to design on line for less than $200 shipped.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Matt take some sound advice from someone experienced.....Dont work for friends family or neighbors. I can promise you only problems in the long run....


----------



## Foxfire (Sep 25, 2003)

*Office Max*

Go to office max, I got 1500 B-cards for $20.00, The have a very nice lay out selection


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I won't plow for anyone that I can see their house from mine. I don't need neighbor problems if something goes wrong. I do plow my moms drive for free..... 

I charge friends a lower rate, but they understand and know they are getting a deal. They also sign an agreement like anyone else.


Derek


----------

